# Bettina Zimmermann 'Die Jagd nach der heiligen Lanze' 14x



## BlueLynne (5 Sep. 2011)




----------



## congo64 (5 Sep. 2011)

der Film war gut und Betti wunderschön


----------



## Michel-Ismael (5 Sep. 2011)

Bescheuerter Titel, wie 'nen 70er Jahre Softporno.
Aber Bettina sieht (wie immer) klasse aus !


----------

